# <meta name="revisit-after" content="12 days">



## Precog (17. Mai 2002)

Hi,
kann mir bitte jemand erklären,
wofür diese Zeile im Head bereich steht:

<meta name="revisit-after" content="12 days">

über eine Antwort würde ich
mich freuen,
victork


----------



## braindad (17. Mai 2002)

das ist eine angabe für suchmaschienen: nach 12 tagen ("12 days") besucht die SM die seite erneut ("revisit-after") um sie neu zu indizieren.


----------

